# Aldi cider



## spilver (13/10/13)

Just moved from Brissie to melbourne this week and priority one,
After unpacking the winter clothes, was carbing the keg and getting another batch on the bubble.
Off I went to a nearby aldi, and shit me! They do it all for you here! Feented, back sweetened, carbed and bottled.
Aldi cider means a whole different thing here.
The grocery bill just got bigger and the bottle one has shrunk a bit.
Not a bad drop either.
Kept me amused while I kegged an apple pear I dragged across the country and pitched a straight apple.
I was wondering why the normal wheelie bins are half size, but you get 2 recycle bins.


----------



## Bribie G (13/10/13)

Aldi likka can have some interesting items now and again, although their mainstream beers are cheap and cheerful. I expect with the Garden Gnome in charge in QLD for the foreseeable there won't be liquor in supermarkets any time soon. Aldi should buy up a few of the remaining pubs that Woolies and Coles don't own and start their own bottle shops in shopping centres.


----------



## smokenmirraz (13/10/13)

Well, there you go. I live in Melbourne but don't have an Aldi all that local. Might have to check them out.


----------



## Bribie G (13/10/13)

smokenmirraz said:


> Well, there you go. I live in Melbourne but don't have an Aldi all that local. Might have to check them out.


Not all of them have likka, depends on the local council where they are located. There's a checklist on their site.


----------

